# Seminary student devotional



## jjraby

For all who are either in seminary or who have been. What are some good devotional aids to help me not ignore my Christian walk while studying all the time. Any advice that anyone has would help! thanks guys!


----------



## WaywardNowHome

I just started seminary so I would also be interested in any devotional aids!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Spurgeon's Morning And Evening worked well for me. It is not long, is very rich, and does a good job of beginning and ending the day.


----------



## Covenant Joel

I would say that first and foremost, have a good personal Bible reading plan. My wife and I are using the plan in the back of the ESV. It takes us through the OT once and the Psalms and NT twice in a year. Reading the same passages at the same time and discussing them has been immensely helpful.

Another plan I used at one point during seminary was to read through one book of the Bible every day for a month. E.g., I read through Colossians every day for a month, trying to really reflect on what it was saying. Obviously, I wouldn't only read this, or you'd be spending all your Bible reading time in shorter books, as doing this with Genesis might prove difficult.


----------



## Steve Curtis

I like to include a selection from _The Valley of Vision_ in my devotional times.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist

All good suggestions. I loosely follow M'Cheynes reading plan. I also use a study bible. Current favorite is the Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible. I would recommend also reading a book that is not an assigned textbook. Even if you only manage one chapter on a Sunday afternoon, it is worth it. I am reading Horton's _God of Promise_ at the moment. However, the most important thing is to be committed to reading the word and prayer. Whatever else occurs in the day, make sure you set aside time for this.


----------

